# slight steering wheel "shimmy"



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

so around 40 - 50 mph the steering wheel "shimmies" a bit. when i let go and watch it, it moves a bit but nothing too drastic. should i be as concerned as i am? it doesnt happen when i am going slower than 40 and doesnt happen when i am going faster than say 55. it doesnt happen when i brake or anything either. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Generally, it means the rubber bushings in the front control and thrust arms are wearing out. I understand it's typical for these to wear on these cars.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

M.Wong said:


> Generally, it means the rubber bushings in the front control and thrust arms are wearing out. I understand it's typical for these to wear on these cars.


He's right or quite possible if you havent checked already ur wheels may need to be rebalanced...:dunno:


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

sounds good, but not really, thanks for the input gents


----------

